# If the user above you was an ice cream flavor, what would it be?



## Longjack Attack (Feb 29, 2020)

The title says it all, put your taste buds to use.


----------



## The Last Stand (Feb 29, 2020)

Dark chocolate.


----------



## Cantercoin (Feb 29, 2020)

White chocolate


----------



## A Grey Cat (Feb 29, 2020)

Black cherry


----------



## Justtocheck (Feb 29, 2020)

Ehhhm... Mascarpone?


----------



## Wish I knew (Feb 29, 2020)

Mocha


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Feb 29, 2020)

Rum Raisin


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 29, 2020)

Rocky road


----------



## cypocraphy (Feb 29, 2020)

Barb's ass


----------



## oldTireWater (Feb 29, 2020)

Pralines and Dick.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Feb 29, 2020)

coconut


----------



## Dwight Frye (Feb 29, 2020)

Butter brickle


----------



## I Exist (Feb 29, 2020)

Navy Juice


----------



## FitBitch (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Richard Harrow (Feb 29, 2020)

Low-fat, low sugar, organic, non-gmo, grassfed, fair trade vanilla sweetened with stevia extract


----------



## SIGSEGV (Feb 29, 2020)

Human flesh


----------



## ScamL Likely (Feb 29, 2020)

Grape Menthol


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Feb 29, 2020)

Dill pickle


----------



## Dwight Frye (Mar 1, 2020)

Smegma


----------



## war has changed (Mar 1, 2020)

Blackberry.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Mar 1, 2020)

Neopolitan.


----------



## Chad Nasty (Mar 1, 2020)

Anime Jizz


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Mar 1, 2020)

Dick veins


----------



## Immortal Technique (Mar 1, 2020)

Fluffy Rock Strawberry


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Mar 1, 2020)

Soy


----------



## JohnDoe (Mar 1, 2020)

Swamptachio with Meth Chunks!


----------



## obliviousbeard (Mar 1, 2020)

Tuna ripple


----------



## SweetDee (Mar 1, 2020)

pickle


----------



## 兵士級BETA (Mar 1, 2020)

Plastic


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 1, 2020)

Semen with a hint of fanta


----------



## AMHOLIO (Mar 1, 2020)

Green tea and corona (the beer and the virus, a two fer).


----------



## 1Tonka_Truck (Mar 1, 2020)

Peaches and cream.


----------



## Timber Wolf (Mar 1, 2020)

Concrete


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 1, 2020)

Bourbon cream and a hint of woods.


----------



## Cantercoin (Mar 1, 2020)

Beer and vanilla


----------



## drtoboggan (Mar 1, 2020)

Pralines and dick.


----------



## Orion Balls (Mar 1, 2020)

Foldable pizza.


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 1, 2020)

Orion Balls said:


> Foldable pizza.


That ice cream bar shaped like Donald duck some random fruit flavor and bubble gum.


----------



## Overcast (Mar 1, 2020)

Sorbet.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Mar 1, 2020)

Pink berry love


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 1, 2020)

Overcast said:


> Sorbet.


something involving candy cane


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Mar 1, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> something involving candy cane




Sour cooch creme


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 1, 2020)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Sour cooch creme


Something really pretentious like an overpriced chocolate mocha ice cream made with organic coffee and holy cows milk that costs about 20 a pint


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Mar 1, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> Something really pretentious like an overpriced chocolate mocha ice cream made with organic coffee and holy cows tard cum that costs about 20 a pint




I like it. 

Let's shorten it to Pretentious Pussy Swirl.


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 1, 2020)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I like it.
> 
> Let's shorten it to Pretentious Pussy Swirl.


Don't forget the 50 dollar bourbon caramel glaze


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Mar 1, 2020)

Sushi


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Mar 1, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> Don't forget the 50 dollar bourbon caramel glaze



Ok Pretentious Pussy Swirl with caramel  glaze. 

*eyeroll.


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 1, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Sushi


Exclusive miku 2018 sakura blueberry swirl for 711 japan


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Mar 1, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> Exclusive miku 2018 sakura blueberry swirl for 711 japan



This is right up your alley.


----------



## CockPockets (Mar 1, 2020)

Piss


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Mar 1, 2020)

Vanilla


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Mar 1, 2020)

shitty diaper


----------



## NoGamersAllowed (Mar 1, 2020)

Coffee Cookies & Creme


----------



## Wish I knew (Mar 1, 2020)

Mountain Dew


----------



## KittyGremlin (Mar 1, 2020)

Unoriginal Username said:


> Mountain Dew


Peach


----------



## Muttnik (Mar 1, 2020)

Rocky Road


----------



## KittyGremlin (Mar 1, 2020)

Alto said:


> Rocky Road


Blue Bubblegum


----------



## Wish I knew (Mar 1, 2020)

Vanilla bean 

peach cobbler does sound pretty good though


----------



## Orion Balls (Mar 1, 2020)

Chocolate chipset


----------



## DoodleBerry (Mar 1, 2020)

Strawberry Banana


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 1, 2020)

Negaverse Dark Chocolate


----------



## Longjack Attack (Mar 1, 2020)

Dairy free Cashewmilk


----------



## Muzzilicious (Mar 1, 2020)

grape


----------



## Pissmaster (Mar 2, 2020)

fish and sweat


----------



## AsbestosFlaygon (Mar 2, 2020)

Chicken ran through a shower of the finest Irish piss.


----------



## Sundae (Mar 2, 2020)

Bubblegum


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 2, 2020)

Sour patch kids flavor


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Mar 2, 2020)

Cotton Gin


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 2, 2020)

Bourbon vanilla with a hint of 1950s wife beating.


----------



## Wraith (Mar 2, 2020)

Neapolitan mixed with gin.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Mar 2, 2020)

Pistachio Beer


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Mar 2, 2020)

Coffee mixed with wine


----------



## Pee Cola (Mar 2, 2020)

Bubblegum


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 2, 2020)

Fig and honey


----------



## GenociderSyo (Mar 2, 2020)

Butterball Turkey


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 2, 2020)

Green tea and waifu tears


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 2, 2020)

Cream cheese


----------



## Sundae (Mar 2, 2020)

Cookies and cream


----------



## Cantercoin (Mar 2, 2020)

Vanilla


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 3, 2020)

Aoi Yuuki


----------



## Sundae (Mar 3, 2020)

Grape with a hint of black licorice


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 3, 2020)

Something abymyssal like rum raisin bleh


----------



## Sen02 (Mar 3, 2020)

matcha flavored mochi


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Mar 3, 2020)

Peanut butter


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 3, 2020)

blueberry vanilla swirl


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Mar 3, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> blueberry vanilla swirl


Matcha and cherry


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 3, 2020)

chocolate peach vanilla bear claw flavor


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 3, 2020)

Red bean and grape


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Mar 3, 2020)

Daddy's belt with a side scoop of shame sherbet.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 3, 2020)

Weird tropical shit


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Mar 3, 2020)

Mossy Oak and Summer's Eve


----------



## Nobunaga (Mar 3, 2020)

That french weirdo who lived in a bathtub during the french revolution


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 3, 2020)

Cognac


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Mar 3, 2020)

Cherry


----------



## SweetDee (Mar 3, 2020)

mint chip


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 3, 2020)

Some peachy flavor with a hint of cheap perfume.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Mar 4, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> Some peachy flavor with a hint of cheap perfume.


Peach and mango soft serve.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Mar 4, 2020)

Homemade chocolate and strawberry where it's pretty good but also it's clear the person making it isn't a professional.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Mar 4, 2020)

Butterscotch


----------



## Muzzilicious (Mar 4, 2020)

old wood of a tree stump


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Mar 4, 2020)

Squid ink or pizza (yes, those are real flavors!)


----------



## Judge Holden (Mar 4, 2020)

Salt

Apparently sea salt icecream is quite nice when made with good ingredients. It usually has a touch of vanilla so imagine a salty sweet mild vanilla flavour


----------



## Table Country (Mar 4, 2020)

Black licorice and piss.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Mar 4, 2020)

Table Country said:


> Black licorice and piss.


Jalapeño and Tabasco


----------



## Syaoran Li (Mar 4, 2020)

Single Malt Scotch


----------



## Silver Chariot (Mar 4, 2020)

Vanilla, but a mixture of many vanillas over the years

Then some asshole comes and knocks your ice cream cone out of your hand


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 4, 2020)

Some weird 1970s jello flavor


----------



## Syaoran Li (Mar 4, 2020)

Mint chocolate chip


----------



## LolRaccoon (Mar 4, 2020)

Vanilla with a splatter of cherry on top.


----------



## Antipathy (Mar 4, 2020)

Just drop any ice cream onto the floor of a barbershop.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Mar 4, 2020)

Dr W said:


> Just drop any ice cream onto the floor of a barbershop.


Cheesecake and blueberry.


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 4, 2020)

churro flavor


----------



## Jmz_33 (Mar 4, 2020)

Rum-Raisin


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 4, 2020)

Tuna


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Mar 4, 2020)

Cold sweat and pralines


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 4, 2020)

sour patch kids flavor


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Mar 4, 2020)

Herpes cream brulee


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Mar 4, 2020)

Pocket Dragoon said:


> Herpes cream brulee


Rum Raisin


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 4, 2020)

buttsex?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Mar 4, 2020)

Funkbender


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 4, 2020)

Hairy sweaty ball flavored?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Mar 4, 2020)

Clickety lickety rim raisin


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 4, 2020)

Daddy cummies flavored


----------



## Gatdam Animal Person (Mar 4, 2020)

Mango and blackberry flavored


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 4, 2020)

a very good boy flavored


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Mar 4, 2020)

White boy vanilla creme ass.


----------



## Gatdam Animal Person (Mar 4, 2020)

Coal flavored


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 4, 2020)

cute doggo pick me up flavored


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Mar 4, 2020)

Coal penetrated pineapple


----------



## Gatdam Animal Person (Mar 4, 2020)

Black cherry flavored


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 4, 2020)

Omg so cute flavor


----------



## Gatdam Animal Person (Mar 4, 2020)

Very cute asian princess flavor


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Mar 4, 2020)

Gatdam Animal Person said:


> Very cute asian princess flavor


Butterscotch and Custard


----------



## Gatdam Animal Person (Mar 4, 2020)

Dark chocolate and strawberry with bits of cookies flavored


----------



## Nephi (Mar 4, 2020)

Zoosadist ballsack, with extra topping


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Mar 4, 2020)

Lamb meat


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Mar 4, 2020)

Extreme hate berry


----------



## Peachy (Mar 4, 2020)

Charcoal flavored


----------



## Gatdam Animal Person (Mar 4, 2020)

Wossy lime flavored


----------



## Table Country (Mar 5, 2020)

Schrodinger's cat flavor


----------



## soy_king (Mar 5, 2020)

Table Country said:


> Schrodinger's cat flavor


Werther's originals and death


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Mar 5, 2020)

Soy milk flavored


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Mar 5, 2020)

jellycar said:


> Soy tard cum flavored


Vodka and kompot


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 5, 2020)

Neapolitan and period blood


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Mar 5, 2020)

Fat girl sweat and used tampon


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm gonna die of cuteness flavor


----------



## Chad Nasty (Mar 5, 2020)

Colt 45 and grape soda


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Mar 5, 2020)

Cumin underwear


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Mar 5, 2020)

Hospital Seafoam Green



Cedric_Eff said:


> Rum Raisin



This is one of the flavors that I hated until I got old, but now it's unobtanium; to the point where I'm considering making my own icecream this summer with Kraken & black currants.


----------



## Gatdam Animal Person (Mar 5, 2020)

Soap bubbles flavored


----------



## VanDerLubbe (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Mar 5, 2020)

Paper and titanium


----------



## Dwight Frye (Mar 5, 2020)

Belly button lint


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Mar 5, 2020)

Depression cookie dough.


----------



## Childe (Mar 5, 2020)

Ice cream laced with LSD


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Mar 5, 2020)

Backstabbing irish creme


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Mar 6, 2020)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Backstabbing irish creme


Fat Free Vanilla Yogurt.


----------



## Molester Stallone (Mar 6, 2020)

Campers who fed the bears.


----------



## Overly Serious (Mar 6, 2020)

Brake fluid.


----------



## Fireman Sam (Mar 6, 2020)

Penis m i l k flavor, with a slight aftertaste of turmeric.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Mar 6, 2020)

Trout


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 6, 2020)

dust flavor


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Mar 6, 2020)

Corona beer


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Mar 6, 2020)

Strawberry Banana


----------



## Wish I knew (Mar 6, 2020)

Rocky Road


----------



## Virgo (Mar 6, 2020)

Chocolate fudge and caramel.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Mar 6, 2020)

Extra virgin olive oil


----------



## {o}P II (Mar 7, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Extra virgin olive oil


Ice


----------



## Angel Dust (Mar 7, 2020)

Pistachio


----------



## Sundae (Mar 7, 2020)

Mint chocolate chip


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Mar 18, 2020)

Fudge sundae


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 19, 2020)

Tropical mix


----------



## Tahoma (Mar 19, 2020)

Maple walnut, fuckin weirdo.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Mar 19, 2020)

Blueberry.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Mar 19, 2020)

Mutton


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 20, 2020)

mango


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Mar 20, 2020)

Shit flavor


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 20, 2020)

crow


----------



## Sundae (Mar 20, 2020)

Sour raspberry


----------



## Tahoma (Mar 20, 2020)

Banana Nut


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Mar 21, 2020)

Tahoma said:


> Banana Nut


Neapolitan ice cream but with Mint, chocolate and vanilla.


----------



## emo goff (Mar 21, 2020)

Cedric_Eff said:


> Neapolitan ice cream but with Mint, chocolate and vanilla.


Maple Walnut!


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 21, 2020)

tears


----------



## Tahoma (Mar 21, 2020)

Cedric_Eff said:


> Neapolitan ice cream but with Mint, chocolate and vanilla.


that sounds heavenly, add coffee into the mix and it's literally perfect

and uh, crazy vanilla


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Mar 21, 2020)

Tahoma said:


> that sounds heavenly, add coffee into the mix and it's literally perfect
> 
> and uh, crazy vanilla


Ramune soda flavor


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Mar 21, 2020)

Strawberry


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 30, 2020)

marshmallow?


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 30, 2020)

dark chocolate


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Apr 1, 2020)

Strawberry


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Apr 2, 2020)

Orange sherbet.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Apr 2, 2020)

Bacon and waffles.


----------



## Alpacawitz (Apr 2, 2020)

Expired store brand vanilla


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Apr 2, 2020)

Watermelon


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Apr 2, 2020)

I feel that "sweaty balls" is an appropriate answer, no matter who posted above you.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Apr 3, 2020)

Affogato


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Apr 3, 2020)

Slaton Fat Sweat


----------



## Chad Nasty (Apr 3, 2020)

Prozac and Seroquil


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Apr 3, 2020)

Baby formula


----------



## Orion Balls (Apr 3, 2020)

Snips, snails,and puppy dog tails.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Apr 3, 2020)

Galaxy ice cream.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Apr 3, 2020)

green m&m


----------



## Pitere pit (Apr 3, 2020)

Bourbon Ice-Cream.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Apr 3, 2020)

Kiwi lime ice cream


----------

